# Fluval 305 Filter Stopped Working



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all

I just took my fluval 305 external filter off for cleaning and put it back together. Meanwhile I also noticed that the pipes were a bit too long for my tank so I shortened them to be exact fit (no slack).

I filled the canister with water until I could see it from the hoses. I connected both pipes and pumped water until all the bubbles stopped coming out. I started the filter and it made its usual noise but instead of the noise going less loud it turned into a rattling noise. I switched it off pumped water more. At this point the water actually started coming out from the canister seals so I stopped pumping. I have switched the filter on and off 5 times but each time I have the same problem. Sometimes the ratting noise starts within few seconds and at other times it takes a minute or so.

No water is being circulated at all. I am not sure if my filter has gone faulty but pretty sure its nothing to do with air bubbles. 

Any ideas that will help me fix this?


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

welcome to the site.... since the filter was running fine prior to cleaning ( unless I lost something in trans lation) something is out of place, that occured when you dissasembled the filter, sometimes seals swell when removed form thier lands ( the groove the seal sits in) it's possible the impeller is not seated, or is upside down... but from your discription, it sounds like a seal is eiter out of place or missing.... My recomendation is to get the shcematic ( parts break down) and study it as you dissasemble your filter... check the body seal to see that it is not out of place...


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Must admit with the rattling it sounds like a case of air in the system. Also, the fact that you primed it and water started coming out of the seals would suggest that you have not got a good seal (if water can get out then air can get in). 

You could also consider the following...
Has a syphon has been set up from the tank on the filter in line? 
Are there any taps in the lines that have not been opened? 
In shortening the pipes have you created a kink at all? 
Is the impellor 'trapped' / damaged?


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

RSVBiffer said:


> Must admit with the rattling it sounds like a case of air in the system. Also, the fact that you primed it and water started coming out of the seals would suggest that you have not got a good seal (if water can get out then air can get in).
> 
> You could also consider the following...
> Has a syphon has been set up from the tank on the filter in line?
> ...


Thanks for getting back guys.

There is no kink in the pipes and taps are opened. I am going to open the filter to re-sit the seal. Is there any way to visually check impeller for damage? It spins fine.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the impeller if it looks ok, the shaft isn't broken and the shaft seats are in place. Impellers usually tend to wear and become 'rattly' but still move water, I would be pretty sure that air is in/getting in the system.


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Right I just inspected everything again. The impeller seems fine to me from what I can tell. There is one big thing I noticed that the casing is not closing properly. If I turn the tap on and put water through the hoses it comes out from the back mostly and from side where its supposed to be locked. The front is fine. 

I re-seated the seals but I was unable to close it properly. I am not sure if I have damage it while opening it as it wasn't opening and I had to use some force with the flat head screwdriver. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

jamal6008 said:


> Right I just inspected everything again. The impeller seems fine to me from what I can tell. There is one big thing I noticed that the casing is not closing properly. If I turn the tap on and put water through the hoses it comes out from the back mostly and from side where its supposed to be locked. The front is fine.
> 
> I re-seated the seals but I was unable to close it properly. I am not sure if I have damage it while opening it as it wasn't opening and I had to use some force with the flat head screwdriver. Any suggestions?


that LITTLE detail you left out about having to pry open the casing is kind of a big deal.... especially where it now leaks... it's difficult for us here( on line) with out seeing the case and being able to inspect it for warpage and cracks to diagnose the problem.. but the mere fact that the case is not mating properly is the reason you have a leak.... I'm sure it is distorted and or has a hair line crack... find out the reason the halves don't meet and your problem should be solved...


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry I didn't think I had damaged anything which is why I didn't include it. But it seems like before I tried opening it my brother had a go at it. I just inspected it once again and now I can see the damage. Please have a look at the picture. I have no idea how could this happen.

http://oi58.tinypic.com/2ldu2h5.jpg

Anyways is it possible to get a replacement part for this?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

$66.00 on amazon.fluval 305 canister filter motor.


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Its actually expensive here £90. I might as well buy a new filter then. You can get 306 model for £100


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

put your media in the tank to keep it alive until the new filter gets there.


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Would you recommend that I use the new filter media with new filter or the old? The old one is in pretty bad shape anyways and I was going to replace it soon.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

what type of media are you using?


----------



## jamal6008 (Apr 22, 2014)

Standard that comes with the filter. 

4 x Foam 3 x Carbon 70 g 3 x Biomax 200 g


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

keep the foam and biomax. when you set up the new filter.run the old stuff with some new foam for a month or two.then you can slowly update the old foam with new stuff.this should help keep your bacteria alive. when you put it in your tank,keep it in a high flow area.


----------

